# How do you contact the moderator(s) for a particular forum?



## mally pense

Yes, I've searched and searched and searched again so if I'm missing some obvious link to this information please forgive me. I've also used the Contact Us link to ask how to contact a moderator only to receive an out of office reply suggesting I.... contact a moderator.

So my question: how do I contact the moderator for a specific forum as it is suggested that I do in the Rules/FAQ?

And the supplementary question: Would it be a good idea to add this information to the Rules/FAQ (assuming it's not already there - I may have missed it despite reading and re-reading several times)?

thanks


----------



## nichec

mally pense said:


> Yes, I've searched and searched and searched again so if I'm missing some obvious link to this information please forgive me. I've also used the Contact Us link to ask how to contact a moderator only to receive an out of office reply suggesting I.... contact a moderator.
> 
> So my question: how do I contact the moderator for a specific forum as it is suggested that I do in the Rules/FAQ?
> 
> And the supplementary question: Would it be a good idea to add this information to the Rules/FAQ (assuming it's not already there - I may have missed it despite reading and re-reading several times)?
> 
> thanks


 
Maybe I didn't understand your question......If that's the case, please forgive me......But I always PM them, that's what I do.......


----------



## MünchnerFax

This is the list of all moderators and relative forums, the link to it is on the bottom of the WR main page.

In addition, there's a list of specific moderators on the bottom of every language forum. Just enter any language forum, scroll it down and you'll see it.


----------



## mally pense

Thanks! Your second reply is what I was looking for - and I couldn't see the information for looking! Believe me I thought I'd looked everywhere but still didn't see it. (Sorry if my question was a little ambiguous).

Which leaves just my supplementary question: Wouldn't it be a good idea to add this information to the Rules/FAQ?


----------



## EmilyD

This thread opens the door for this ?  :

Do _all_ moderators cover this *Comments and Suggestions* area?  Given that the threads here arrive in various languages, I imagine the answer is yes...but when you assume.... 

Thank you in advance for the answer or link...

Ever confused,

_Nomi_


----------



## Benjy

Be confused no more!

Yah, we do. There is probably some post somewhere that stipulates it, but bothered to go find it (esp. when Jana will probably do it for me.. ).


----------



## elroy

mally pense said:


> Which leaves just my supplementary question: Wouldn't it be a good idea to add this information to the Rules/FAQ?


 The information is already available, just not in the Rules/FAQ.  See #19 here (the thread this comes from is one everybody should read!).


----------



## mally pense

Which begs the question, how does one know to read this thread that everyone should read? Does it mention this in the FAQ?


----------



## mally pense

> Be confused no more!
> 
> Yah, we do. There is probably some post somewhere that stipulates it, but bothered to go find it (esp. when Jana will probably do it for me.. ).


 
Sorry, I'm more confused than ever. I don't understand what this last sentence is saying.


----------



## elroy

mally pense said:


> Which begs the question, how does one know to read this thread that everyone should read? Does it mention this in the FAQ?


 No, but it's right at the top of the main page of this forum, so anyone who comes here to start a thread should see it right away.  To maximize clarity, I just added "PLEASE READ" to the title of the thread.


mally pense said:


> Sorry, I'm more confused than ever. I don't understand what this last sentence is saying.


 Benjy is saying that there is probably a post somewhere that states that all moderators are collectively in charge of this forum, but that he can't be bothered to go look for it, especially since Jana (who has a knack for finding things like that) will probably do it for him.  This last bit was said in jest, mind you.


----------



## mally pense

> No, but it's right at the top of the main page of this forum, so anyone who comes here to start a thread should see it right away. To maximize clarity, I just added "PLEASE READ" to the title of the thread.


 
I'm not sure how useful that is. It really needs to be in the main FAQ right alongside the bit where it suggests that you _should_ contact the admin for the relevant forum but crucially doesn't say how to identify who this is.


----------



## OlivierG

Hello, Mally pense 

You wrote:


mally pense said:


> Yes, I've searched and searched and searched again so if I'm missing some obvious link to this information please forgive me.



You are forgiven 

As a regular contributor to the FR-EN forum, you should then have already read our "{   Vocabulary << Please Read Before Posting >> / Vocabulaire << À lire attentivement >> }" sticky.
In this thread (post 1), we wrote:


> If you have the even slightest concern please feel free to contact a moderator who is online (a green dot before a moderator’s name means he or she is online.)


If it's not enough, in our "Liens utiles / Useful links " sticky, you could read:


> _*Pour contacter un modérateur*_
> _*To contact a moderator*_
> 
> Cliquez ici / Click here


(actual typeface )

So, yes, it can also be added to the FAQ. But you already missed it twice, so I'm not sure that adding it elsewhere a third time will be enough 

Olivier


----------



## mally pense

That really illustrates the point about having the essential information in the main FAQ. Yes, I spent a lot of time looking for the information, and the only thing I found was the bit where it said there to contact the moderator for the specific forum but not how. And yes, I would have found it there, so many thanks on behalf of anyone else who might otherwise have had the same problem for agreeing to add it to the FAQ. I'm sure they'll appreciate it. 

Mally


----------

